# How worried should I be- breast lump



## lovely333 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I was sick with flu like symptoms about 4 weeks ago runny nose aches etc. I think it was just a cold though. I got sick again a sinus infection 1 week later. Anyway about one week ago my right breast started hurting and I noticed a lump. I didn't freak out right away. I went to the doctor and informed her of the lump and also told her I was still lactating eventhough my daughter is 16 months old. She drew a prolactin level which came back normal. I have an appointment with a specialist on March 10th but now I'm worried. Anyone else had similar problems


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 26, 2008)

I actually just had my breast clinic appointment today. 

I found my first lump in my breast when I was 19. Like you I was a bit frightened and was referred to a consultant at the hospital. Basically they feel your breasts, locate the lump and just see how it feels to touch. They can get a very good idea of what it is from touch alone. I then had an ultrasound, and they were 99% sure it was harmless but I also had a biopsy. Which does hurt a little but is over very quickly. I think the results took a couple of weeks, but there were very reasurring at the hospital so I wasn't too worried at this point, although it did play on my mind every day until the results. It came back as being a fibroadenoma Fibroadenoma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). Which are harmless, benign lumps. They move quite freely under your skin btw, so if yours is like that it's a good sign. 

To cut a long story short I am now 26 and have several of these lumps in both breasts... apparently I'm quite a rare case and they keep appearing. I now go for a routine check-up with my consultant every 6 to 9 months, just to monitor them as I am a bit of a one off!!! In the UK they only remove these lumps if they are 30/35mm (forget which), my biggest is 24mm. 

The real downside for me is I find it harder to monitor changes in my breasts and the lumps as I know have so many. I may look at getting the larger 3 removed privately.

Besides fibroadenomas there are other things it could be that are totally harmless eg cysts, swellings caused by infections etc etc. Chances of the lump being cancerous really are very slim and that's what you have to remember. 

I hope your appointment goes well x x


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks me too I'm starting to feel better about it


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 27, 2008)

If you were recently lactating and recently had a virus you might have mastitis. It's an infection in the milk producing glands, and it goes away. Try some moist heat, and if it persists, see a doctor. Some women run temperatures, have redness, heat or swelling, some don't.  Usually these are not little tiny lumps like pencil points -but larger like the size of fingertips or greater. It is always best to point it out to a doctor, if the doctor does nothing and it becaomes more persistant, go back (see the OBGYN). Mastitis can present with flu like symptoms as well.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 27, 2008)

The internet is not a placed to get diagnosed, but it is a good tool to use to exchange information. Advice given by individuals or medical professionals is not a substitute for actual hands-on (pardon the pun) diagnoses. I tell that to post-partum and post surgical patients over the phone as well. While there are many benign conditions of the breast from infections, fibrocystic disease, etc, there are also malignant disease conditions as well that can not be negated-breast cancer can be found in women in their twenties as well-its rare, it has happened before. You know your body-you are then a partner in your health care along with your MD DO Or Nurse Practitioner. It is very important information the patient brings to their medical provider because they live in their body!


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 3, 2008)

You are so right about that


----------

